# Colnago Master XL Vibration



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone. Was just wondering if anyone else who owns a master XL experiences a vibration or rumble in crank at around 17MPH. Been having this problem for a while, replaced chain,cass.,put another bottom bracket in still same. Was wondering if it is a characteristic of frame.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

Not on mine


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

i) Check if your headset, stem, expander are properly tight. 
ii) Check carefully if you have cracked tube/joint or a loose brazed lug.


----------



## Faapaa (May 19, 2008)

If vibrations happens at a certain speed, (wheels are spinning at a certain frequency)
Try another pair of:
1) tyres
2) wheels


----------



## jaydg (Nov 14, 2007)

Try tightening the cage bolts , or taking out the seatpost and turning the bike over maybe something is rattling inside the frame


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Okay heres the verdict. I took rear derailluer off and ran single speed with bing ring and 15 in back still got noise, rumble. So, the rear derailleur was not the issue. The last thing to check is the wheel and hub, freewheel hub assembly, but whole wheel needed. So, I went to local bike store and took a Trek 5.6 (can't remember model but was carbon) with Ultegra comp. Believe it or not I got that bike to do it as well. When pedaling in bing ring and fourth spocket from smallest at top speed I got the same rumble. So, my conclusion is the it is the rear bearings spinning out, meaning being reved to max. My hub on my Colnago has ball bearings adjustable and when pedaling looking at hub it flexes almost bends forward while pedaling. You can actually see this happen. So, my thinkng is when the hub bends the balls start to make noise because there loosing contact on races or pushing harder on races due to flex. totallly makes since to me. Probably stronger rear wheel with ceramic catridge bearings and better hub would be less flexing (stronger axle).Yes my rear hub has been taken apart and inspected and greased. Never seen any thing flex like that. It almost looks as though axle is coming foward, wicked flex.


----------

